# Verbesserung Airflow und Umbau auf Hardtubes



## MD61 (5. August 2019)

Hi Community,

Da ich morgen damit beginne mein System auf Hardtubes umzubauen, habe ich mir überlegt meinen Airflow ein wenig zu verbessern. Folgende Komponenten sind im Moment verbaut:

Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-O11 Air
1x Radiator vorne 240 mm (Luftstrom in das Gehäuse)
1x Radiator unten 240 mm (Luftstrom in das Gehäuse)
1x Radiator oben 240 mm (Luftstrom aus dem Gehäuse)
1x Radiator innen 360 mm (Luftstrom aus dem Gehäuse zur Rückseite)
1x Lüfter hinten 80 mm (Luftstrom aus dem Gehäuse)

Jetzt zu meiner eigentlichen Frage: Wäre es besser auch den oberen Radiator mit Frischluft zu versorgen (also Lufstrom auch in das Gehäuse) oder kann dabei ein Überdruck im Gehäuse entstehen? Ich hätte dann 3x 240 mm in das Gehäuse und 1x 360 mm sowie 1x 80 mm raus.

Ich bedanke mich bereits vorab für euer Feedback!


----------



## MD61 (5. August 2019)

Bitte den Thread schließen - leider am falschen ORT gepostet!!!


----------

